
Show HN: Atani – All-in-one crypto platform: exchanges, wallets, tax reports - Atani
https://atani.com/
======
Tommy-J
Solved my 2 biggest issue as a trader! Forgetting about taxes and trading in
all my 6 exchanges from one platform.

------
cryptotrader
It says non-custodial. Is it really impossible to hack if I enter my Api keys?

~~~
Atani
The solution is fully non-custodial as API keys are encrypted on the users
device and are never shared with Atani's servers.

